# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hottonia palustris



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Hottonia palustris* Hottonia

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: Moderate to High
_Growth_: Fast!
_Demands_: Easy plant to grow.
_Pruning_: Top & replant or simply top.
The later will give you bushy dense growth.
_Propagation_: Easy to propagate via cuttins.
_Experiences_: Took me a while to find
this plant and I'm glad I did. This one's a
keeper! Really pretty plant. If you haven't
tried it - you should.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Wed April 09 2003 at 07:29 PM.]


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've found it does best when the temperature doesn't get too high (above around 76-77F). That and strong light get the best results. 
I've had stems that have grown to over 2 inches across that way. Higher temps result in smaller plants (I'm not 100% positive of that connection, but I strongly suspect it).

I originally received only one stem, but from that I've sent it out to about a dozen people. As long as you provide those basic requirements, it isn't so hard. An absolutely stunning plant. 

For a while I tried just cutting off the tops and pushing them down into the bottoms. It works ok, but some stems tend to float up that way. It will regrow from stumps, but that takes a good bit longer for me. If you choose to do that, make sure the stumps receive unobstructed light. I've found that most stems that get shaded get very small and sometimes even turn white.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

As I recall, Kasselmann suggests that this plant does better at cooler temperatures. At what temperature do you keep yours, Ghazanfar? I love the plant and would like to try some, but all my big tanks have angelfish in them. I'm thinking of setting up a 30 gallon for cories just so I can grow some of the plants that do better at cooler temps.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I love this plant! It is among my favorites.
I've grown it for a couple years now, and
I've noticed several things about this plant:

A) it does not grow well at 80 F, but it grows
very well at around 75-76 F, IME. This used
to be one of my fastest growers in my 20g
long when I had the lower temperature.
When I got my rams, I increased the
temperature to 80 F, and now it does
not grow nearly as well and has become
much more tempermental.

B) Pruning it like a hedge gets very
bushy growth, but I ended up having
the bottom melt away after the second
time I gave it a hair cut. It seems
to like light striking all around it.
Don't shade it!

Other than that, it's really not a
demanding plants. Grows a bit faster
with richer conditions (higher P04s, moderate
NO3). 

Carlos


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I take it back... Hottonia grows just fine
at 80F as well. I just boosted my Fe and
trace levels, and this plant has taken off
again for me (4x5 mL Flourish Fe, 4x5 mL Flourish Trace weekly in a 20g instead of 3x5 mL for each...).

Carlos










[This message was edited by tsunami06 on Fri September 12 2003 at 03:51 PM.]


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Isn't this plant spelled "palustris"?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for correcting me Tula.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks a lot like hygrophila difformis, what the main difference in appearance?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, it's actually quite different from Hygro. difformis.
1) Stem is thinner
2) Leaf size is much smaller. I've got hygro in the same tank thats 6" across. This is about 2" across max.
3) Leaf shape is consistant (unlike the 'random' spikes of difformis)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 8, 2005)

your plant posts are very nicely done


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I've just acquired this plant and had a question about temperature. I am currently battling ich, so my temp is up at 85 degrees, can this plant survive this temp, though it is temporary, It may stay at 85 for another week or two until ich has cleared up.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am expecting to have this plant for the first time in a couple weeks. I would be interested in any more recent comments from people growing this.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Robert,
I am able to grow this plant in 2.4wpg, it's a slow grower for me, occasionally when I trim this plant the cutting will melt away.
As of lately this plant has been doing extremly well, it may have to do with the cooler days here in Southern California, I can't be sure.
I will tell you this, it's a beautiful plant that should sell well for you, it took forever for me to find it, and then I paid way too much for it when I did.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Pete


----------

